# Roofing shingle waste issues



## DEE JAY DEE (May 31, 2010)

Hey Guys

I have a couple questions I was hoping you could help me out with. Yesterday I completed a 54sq roof. I had 168 feet of valleys. I hired a new crew and I believe they are wasting a ton of shingles. How many squares of waste would you expect on a house this size? How many bundles in, let's say, a 15' valley? Also, how do you estimate how many bundles of waste in the valleys(california cuts). Last question, I have always paid my crews per square and never paid for waste. My new crew believes I should be paying them for waste. How do you pay your guys in this situation? I just usually add a 5% waste factor. I've never heard of a contractor paying for waste.Thanks for those of you that can help me out. 

DJ


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like you have a lot to learn especially if you expect someone to actually know how much waste you should have on a 54 sq house with 168 feet of valleys.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

You get paid for waste, why shouldn't they?

Subs usually waste a ton because they get paid by the square. I've heard many stories of subs taking full bundles and cutting each shingle in half and into the dumpster. Other ones just take the extra home with them. There is a guy who lives 10 miles from me and claims top be a "Roofer" (just a sub). He has a side business selling various roofing supplies on craigslist right out of his home. They are all stolen from his GC's. There was a sider sub locally too that would load up all the extra siding from his GC's jobs into his enclosed trailer. One little set up of 8 square too many caught him easily. Just got greedy.

Usually there is 15% waste, 20 + on hips. We are usually under 10% waste.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

the roofer gets paid for every bundle of shingles he opens.
Whether its starters,caps, whatever.

The "waste" is what is at the bottem of the trash container after the job is done.

You should pay them what they say you owe and then if you feel they have cheated you, hire a new roofer for the next job.

But just a warning, After reading your post, i think that you will feel that every roofer is cheating you. 

And in my opinion, Only a very experianced roofer would know the general amount of material needed for a roof.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

A couple roofing contractors on here have devised a system for calculating waste factor for hips and valleys. Ever so many feet equals a bundle. Can't recall what it is off the top of my head though. Perhaps they'll be so kind to chime in and release there privileaged information! If you california cut you will use more shingles than say an open valley. The open valley diagonal method may not only be the fastest valley but also the least amount of waste.

Some roofers waste more than others. Most of my installers are very conservative with the shingles so the waste is not an issue. For example on a gable roof my dad cuts and uses his waste on each end as he goes. I for example use my cuts from the left end to use on the right end. In both examples we can put all the scraps in one hand once the piece is done (minus vent cut outs).

Never heard of a GC not paying for waste. Insurance companies pay 10% on gable roofs which some times includes ridge if it's a three tab, 15% on hip roofs, and 20% on very cut up roofs. I got a roofing book that states when you hit the 50sq mark 10 and 15% should no longer be factored in. Consider a gable roof at 50sq's. Not counting starter and ridge you should not be even close to 5 squares for waste, same for a hip roof, 7.5 squares? Come on now!

I use dump trailers so frequent the dump on a weekly basis. After a big storm when the dump gets busy I see a lot of full bundles of shingle, felt, and i/w. The reason is simple, 90% of people dumping are mexican subs working for gc's. If they take the left over bundles and trash them at the dump they get paid like they put it on. Not only is the gc out the additional labor but also the materials, a double hit. It's stealing and cheating, plain and simple. Now if you consider what they are getting paid, $25 off and $25 on for a 8/12 they gc has a lot of room in there for o/h and profit. Not saying it's ok but the gc's need to monitor things better or hire better estimators. One thing I've learned. It's much better to be over than short. 

A gc friend of mine who subs to crew of "quality" mexicans has devised a good system for controlling stealing and cheating. He orders what he feels is just enough materials and always keeps a few bundles off site so if they run short it's a short drive to get what's needed to finish. By the time he shows up he'll quickly know what it will take to finish. Also an installer who's running short of shingles is more likely to conserve them.

I'm on the roof with the installers so never have to worry about the above situation. If however I decided to run a second or third crew and not be on site it would be a good plan.

Years ago my father subbed from a huge national builder. They did large unit townhomes. The builder would send out X amount of squares and no matter how many bunldes they had left over he got paid like he put them all on. He signed a contract with the company stating the labor price based off the total materials sent to the buildings. On average there was about 14 squares left over on each building. Once the subs found out my father was getting paid for the extra materials they weren't happy but he paid them for only what they installed and unfortunetely for them after many buildings he knew exactly what was needed for materials.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

if I caught a sub of mine throwing out entire bundles of shingles. i'd make sure they are escorted back to mexico in a cargo container.
that is why I know who my subs are, and I pay more but I use them all the time and have for years. that is the way to do business. hire the cheapest morons off the street and you get what you pay for. i wouldn't hire non english speaking workers to do anything on my jobs. that's just the way I operate. if they can't learn the language, then they don't have a chance of working with me.
i don't know how guys stay in business having shoddy subs working for them doing hack work.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

way back when I was a mason, every brick we broke for an end, the other half went down b/c it was part of the brick count...paid by the quantity. Now days, I buy the materials and If financially beneficial, I keep the other half...just like installing the left half and stacking the rights for the other side of the roof.

so, make it financially beneficial for them to conserve materials. 

consider a different method of paying: pay by the square and per LF of valley (or hip). There are a lot of sharp minds on this board...not sure if they'll give away the farm, so sharpen your pencil!


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

If you pay your subs a proper price per square instead of beating them down to the bottom dollar, they won't be as likely to try and cheat you by wasting shingles. They'd rather use their rake cuts and valley/hip waste on the other side since that's less they'd have to pack if the culture didn't force both sides to try and "beat" the other. Try paying them a few dollars more per square with the stipulation that they waste as little as possible. It'll cost you the same or less and they'll be happier.


----------



## DEE JAY DEE (May 31, 2010)

BamBammm, I meant to say how much waste would be expected in the valleys and I was wondering how roofers usually calculate their waste esp. in the valleys. Most waste is used in valley and on hip roofs. I've never had this issue because I've always paid by the square laid down, not waste.This makes it much easier for the GC, so I don't have to worry about crews stealing material or cutting it up and throwing it int he dumpster. Btw MJW, I don't understand why they should be paid for waste, it's not laid down and installed. Is it just a bonus for cutting the valleys, ridges and such? Paying waste makes it duifficult for the GC. 

Like I said, I've never had to worry about waste issues and I always had less than a 5%-10% waste factor. roof-lover, you sound like a sub and this question is for GC's(people who run crews.) And I don't see how you get I'd think I'd be cheated by any crew by reading my post. That's goofy, I'm far from the first to accuse or believe someone is cheating me. I look for evidence and I def. feel like there's some here concerning this crew because of several different factors. I've been in business for 10 years and I've always paid by the square and never had an issue.

Dougger, thanks for the wisdom. It'd be great if someone could give me a ratio of how many bundles per footage in valleys. This roof didn't include any hips. I looked again and it was 184' of valley,california cuts, 10 valleys. Ridges were 186' and rakes were 303'. Btw Dougger, I was keeping bundles back but they kept saying they wanted all delivered at once. I had 20sq dropped, then 30sq, etc. They were all crying about me doing it this way. Once gain man, thanks for the knowledge.
72 Chevy and APgar, I agree 100%


----------



## DEE JAY DEE (May 31, 2010)

Thanks "see you" but I'm paying them $70 per sq for 8/12 and and never under $60 unless it's a porch or something.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

your points about 'waste' are curious...when you charge the customer do you charge for (for instance) 30SQ's which includes your waste? when I run through my calcs I add my waste (little more for valley's) then round to the nearest bundle adn that's my count for the size of the job. So, it's a 30SQ job (x my rate/SQ), not 27SQ (x rate/SQ) plus an additional 3SQ for cutoffs. 

If you touch it, it's installed, cutoff or not. reuse of the cutoffs is called efficiency...that along w/ speed is where the rate should reflect higher. 

Glad I'm not subbing...I would have to pick up a habit in order to cope with the pay :blink:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> Glad I'm not subbing...I would have to pick up a habit in order to cope with the pay :blink:


 
Lol.

DEE JAY - Since you do not pay the installers for waste, do you subtract the amount of waste from the customers bill? I doubt it, but you probably should so you can be honest all the way around. I would hate not to get paid to cut shingles. I would never cut them then. I would just nail it and let the GC take care of that.

The waste in the valley depends on how the shingles lay in the valley or how they lay out in the field. It also depends on the installer. The only pieces I throw off the roof while shingling are less than 6 inches. If I am working into a valley, and majority of the shingle is over the valley, I cut the shingle in half and use it twice.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

DEE JAY DEE said:


> Thanks "see you" but I'm paying them $70 per sq for 8/12 and and never under $60 unless it's a porch or something.


Can I come work for you?:thumbup:


----------



## DEE JAY DEE (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I add a couple square to cover unforseen expenses and waste but we're looking at almost 8 squares of waste on this project. I can see wasting 3 square. Bammm and Chevy you guys are right, I've never been too concerned about waste until now because I paid by the sq installed and not the sq cut(waste). Now I can see why crews should be paid for the waste but I need to come up with a way of tracking my shingles and ensuring I'm not getting . Btw, my crews have never asked to be paid for waste until this one.

Don't you guys think 8sq is alot of waste on this project? I posted the numbers above. The average pitch was 8/12. No hips. 

See you, are you serious or just joking? My pay is pretty good from what I've seen. Alot of contractors up here are paying between $40 and never above $60.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

DEE JAY DEE said:


> See you, are you serious or just joking? My pay is pretty good from what I've seen. Alot of contractors up here are paying between $40 and never above $60.


I was joking, but you are paying a good price. That's what I was paying two years ago, but I had to reduce to stay competitive. I don't contract much shingling lately.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Is 8 squares of waste on a 54 square gable roof a lot? Absolutely! Does the 8 squares include starters and ridge? You are paying your subs to install starters and ridge right? Have had a couple builders over the years who thought they got put on for free. Told them the framer, sider, home owner or you could put them on but if I put them on I know they are straight, and I need to get paid for it. Also have said they don't put themselves down, you actualy have to nail them down.

As far as figuring waste for a valley you have about 12ft of shingles per bundle (5.5inX26 shingles per bundle divided by 12inches). If you use half a shingle in the valley figure one bundle per 24ft. You may use more depending on how the shingles are run up on the second side of valley. I found it best to run a 6-7inch offset and have the top of my shingle short of the center by a couple inches to avoid having to cut the "ears" off later. This way uses the least amount of waste and again even with a long valley all the scraps off the cut side can be tossed off the roof at once. Of course on steep roofs it's tough to run this way as the shingles will be to close together.

On roofs with a valley going into a hip you can get by with minumal waste depending on how the end comes out. If you consverve your pieces they can be used on another spot on that section of roof or another section. The only downside to this in the heat is the shingles have to be carefully places so they don't stick to the roof or each other.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I pay the installers for waste too, but when ever they say they are short on materials they know i will be out there with my tape measure remeasuring when I drop off the new materials. When you say "Waste" what do you mean? I just want to make sure you are not counting hips and ridges as waste.

A cut up roof I would go no less than 10% waste. This would exclude hips, ridges and starter which I measure seperate. On a ez gable ranch I'd go 7%. I also round all my numbers up to the full foot when I am measuring, therefore if the rafter is 16' 5", it's a 17' rafter. 


Since I inspect every job when it's done and usually during the guys know I will be a presence. They've even seen me carrying cut offs back onto the roof if I felt like they could be used at a gable or something. Any cut off from a north side gable should be moved to the south side and used there IMO, they should not be allowed to drop to the ground. Instead of payign the guys the going rate, I pay them better than the going rate so that they do not have to cheat me to make money. I find if you are fair with a man, he will usually be fair with you. Then again, not all people are real men and some look to con and steal from everyone and those guys never last.


I've seen full bundles of shingles in the dumpster with a pallet on top. Friggin morons, too lazy to even steal them just throw them away... but most companies don't check and pay cheap and that's why the subs get away with it. It's a stupid game of cat and mouse that will forever be perpetuated for as long as you have people selling roofing that don't know anything about roofing and have subs getting paid pennies for their work.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou! , yes i do consider myself forever more a roofer first.
and Florida State Certified Roofing Contractor second.

If you were 8 squares short, you or whomever your estimator is, shouldn't be doing any more roofing estimates , period.

Like i said, Only a very experienced roofer should be giving you the material list. For 60-70 per sq(a fair price), your roofer should be giving you a detailed material list in my opinion. One that is almost perfect and not 8 sq short. Thats totally ridicules. And has nothing to do with the roofer "wasting" material.

The day your framer has completed installing the decking, have your roofer over to give you a material list, call the supplier the same day, have the material delivered the following day so the roofer can start immediately.
Be johnny on the spot with your decking inspection, so the roofer can start NOW. Every moment that your underlayment sits, the quality of the roof gets worse and worse.


----------



## DEE JAY DEE (May 31, 2010)

Dougger, the 8 sq's doesn't include the starters and ridge. I do pay for caps and starters. Thanks for giving me an idea of how to calculate valley waste and all your info, you're a big help. 

Grumpy, I'm more concerned about the valleys and there weren't any hips on this project. Also, I totally agree with you. I wish I could've been at the project more to take measurements while we were producing the job but I had 3 going on at once and estimates to run. Plus, I was doing alot of advertising and marketing stuff too. I guess I'll need to hire a new guy to make sure this crew doesn't steal anymore from me. On second thought, I'm going to go ahead and fire them. It's just too much waste and they've been dishonest. I'm big on honesty and being a man of your word. I don't like thieves or users. Thanks Grumpy for your post, you guys have alot of knowledge and make great points.. Also, you reinforce alot of things I already knew. It's really helpful.

roof-lover, The roof was 54 sq. I measured it and the adjuster had an Eagle View done which matched my measurements. That wasn't the problem. The problem was having to buy over 62 sq of dim shingles(not used for starters or caps, we use 3tab for starters and caps) How is this not the roofers' fault? If I got a material list from these mexicans, they'd say "bring us 54sq, drop 9 bundles off at the dump and cut 6 bundles in half and toss them in the bottom of the dumpster. Don't forget to cover them up so you don't see them when you get back." LOL. I don't understand where you're coming from man but thanks for the help. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

This gets more interesting the more you type.............

Now there is an adjuster? These prices are for a storm job? You have no one watching the subs?

Grumpy's last paragraph is right on.


----------



## DEE JAY DEE (May 31, 2010)

MJW said:


> This gets more interesting the more you type.............
> 
> Now there is an adjuster? These prices are for a storm job? You have no one watching the subs?
> 
> Grumpy's last paragraph is right on.


:detective: Good one Watson


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

You gotta lot to learn about estimating roofs. Eagleveiw said 54 sq. What percentage of waste was that? You never paid waste? Really?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

roof-lover said:


> If you were 8 squares short, you or whomever your estimator is, shouldn't be doing any more roofing estimates , period.


I disagree. Mistakes happen. It's the business manager/owner's fault for not having checks and balances in place to catch those things before they become a problem. When I had sales people, I had someone remeasuring each and every job before we scheduled it and ordered materials. There has been jobs where I had to give back down payments because the salesman's mistakes were too large for us to absorb and the customers didn't want to pay the additional. So be it, it's not ajob lost because it never would have been ours in the first place, they were buying price.

I for one will be the first to admit that one one job about 8 years ago, I was 10 squares heavy. In checking how that happened (I am always huge and findout out who made the mistake), I carried a 1 I should not have carried. Simple mistake in my favor. It could have just as easily been the other way... and I have made mistakes in the customer's favor on several occasions. It happens to everyone, we are all humans. However if it's a mistake made over and over again, then that's a problem. Once or thrice a year is forgiveable.


Also don't forget suppliers make mistakes as well, this is why I give the foreman of the installation crew a complete materials list of what was ordered. It is his responsibility to check all materials, make sure they were delivered, proper colors etc... I have had it happen before that the installer says we are 2 squares short, it's a simple roof impossibl to make a mistake, very little waste. When I ask how many squares the supplier delivered I get an "I don't know." well I had to pay for those two extra squares once and once was enough. I could not prove the supplier made a mistake and the roof neeed to be done. 

Sometimes it sucks being the boss, but we have to learn from our mistakes and setup a series of checks and balances to catch the mistakes before they become a problem.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> I disagree. Mistakes happen. It's the business manager/owner's fault for not having checks and balances in place to catch those things before they become a problem. When I had sales people, I had someone remeasuring each and every job before we scheduled it and ordered materials. There has been jobs where I had to give back down payments because the salesman's mistakes were too large for us to absorb and the customers didn't want to pay the additional. So be it, it's not ajob lost because it never would have been ours in the first place, they were buying price.
> 
> I for one will be the first to admit that one one job about 8 years ago, I was 10 squares heavy. In checking how that happened (I am always huge and findout out who made the mistake), I carried a 1 I should not have carried. Simple mistake in my favor. It could have just as easily been the other way... and I have made mistakes in the customer's favor on several occasions. It happens to everyone, we are all humans. However if it's a mistake made over and over again, then that's a problem. Once or thrice a year is forgiveable.
> 
> ...


You're right. I agree. 



> When I had sales people, I had someone remeasuring each and every job before we scheduled it and ordered materials.


Wise move!


----------



## ottomobile (Jun 3, 2010)

iam sure if you paid them good enough they will not steal, and complain too much took me a while to figure it out iam currently paying them per bundle rather then square and i order when i see fit on a roof and generally add 10% for wastes they get paid in full of what i order, too a while to get a good crew together less head aches for me and they work their ass off 
they get 20$ canadian$ per bundle for labour it works out that they make roughly 60-90$ an hour after tax with a crew of 4. any screw up it'll come out of their paid check.. so far in 3 years not a penny off their paid check:thumbsup:

it take lot of time to find a good crew i was lucky that i had this crew for so long .. in the beginning i had to deal with thief, drunks and drug addicts .. that steal from the job and my tools i rather paid more to have a reliable and honest crew.


----------



## beelly (Jun 4, 2010)

The roof of a house or any building plays a major part in covering and protecting the structure. That is why it is very important that you, as a home owner or an entrepreneur who owns a building, should take great care in choosing the type of shingles that you will use for your roof.


Roof shingles are described as types of "roof covering consisting of individual overlapping elements. These elements are normally flat rectangular shapes that are laid in rows without the side edges overlapping, a single layer is used to ensure a water-resistant result."

Do some research online. Better yet, ask a professional.


----------



## Taxgirl2010 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dee, you got one problem. NOT SUPERVISING YOUR JOBS. If you show on site more often you would know what they are wasting or stealing. If you supervise your materials, you would know if you keep consistantly ordering too many bundles and have a chance to correct this. You need to fire the crew right away. For one, you are overpaying at $70sq, unless it is multiple layers and two story on that 8/12 pitch. So since you are inexperienced, the subs know this and playing all the old tricks on you. I don't pay my best crews that and this is exactly why. None of the contractors pay that and they well know it, so they will get what they can, while they can because they know you will not last long. And you pay by the squares replaced and get the figures right. You are probably ordering too much extra hoping not to have to make a trip to the supply house and that kind of thinking will not survive. If my crew calls me because it is short, I re-measure, check what they are throwing away and argue it when I am right which usually means that is the last job that crew gets from me. Suddenly, even they pretend not to know how to measure when they are in the wrong. Counting bundles used does not cut it! If they see you take no crap, they give no crap...but you have to set the tone and have confindence in your measurements. Sounds like the crew is making more on the job than you based on inexperience and not checking on your jobs. You make yourself predictable to them and they win. Good Luck out there, you won't be green forever. We have all been through this before.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

DEE JAY DEE said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have a couple questions I was hoping you could help me out with. Yesterday I completed a 54sq roof. I had 168 feet of valleys. I hired a new crew and I believe they are wasting a ton of shingles. How many squares of waste would you expect on a house this size? How many bundles in, let's say, a 15' valley? Also, how do you estimate how many bundles of waste in the valleys(california cuts). Last question, I have always paid my crews per square and never paid for waste. My new crew believes I should be paying them for waste. How do you pay your guys in this situation? I just usually add a 5% waste factor. I've never heard of a contractor paying for waste.Thanks for those of you that can help me out.
> 
> DJ





Taxgirl2010 said:


> Dee, you got one problem. NOT SUPERVISING YOUR JOBS. If you show on site more often you would know what they are wasting or stealing. If you supervise your materials, you would know if you keep consistantly ordering too many bundles and have a chance to correct this. You need to fire the crew right away. For one, you are overpaying at $70sq, unless it is multiple layers and two story on that 8/12 pitch. So since you are inexperienced, the subs know this and playing all the old tricks on you. I don't pay my best crews that and this is exactly why. None of the contractors pay that and they well know it, so they will get what they can, while they can because they know you will not last long. And you pay by the squares replaced and get the figures right. You are probably ordering too much extra hoping not to have to make a trip to the supply house and that kind of thinking will not survive. If my crew calls me because it is short, I re-measure, check what they are throwing away and argue it when I am right which usually means that is the last job that crew gets from me. Suddenly, even they pretend not to know how to measure when they are in the wrong. Counting bundles used does not cut it! If they see you take no crap, they give no crap...but you have to set the tone and have confidence in your measurements. Sounds like the crew is making more on the job than you based on inexperience and not checking on your jobs. You make yourself predictable to them and they win. Good Luck out there, you won't be green forever. We have all been through this before.


Since neither of you has posted a location, Taxgirl how could you possible know how much he should be paying his crew?


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Been over a number of squares on occasion but have also been short a few squares, it all evens out. Most of the times when I'm short the home owners offer to pay more money. Never taken an additional dollar but a few times have tipped on completion payment which I have no control over. If over never give money back as the contact always states a said amount to do the work.

Last week did a roof for a 78 year old home owner. The contract stated up to 3 sheets of new decking replaced free of charge. We used that up on the detached garage roof. On the house we had to replace about 4 10ft 1x8 roof boards. When I told her we finished she had a nice little envelope with my name on it and the balance of money owed which is what the contract stated. Rather than have her write another check for the wood repair just took it. She then asked how many were on the crew and she gave me a crisp $10 bill to hand to each of them! The nice little tip made me forget about the bad deck boards!

Over the years have been given thousands in tips... Most are on insrurance jobs on roofs that are completely shot. It's a way to thank to me I guess for giving them a new roof via there insurance company/premiums. Some had budgeted as much as $15K for a roof and then all they pay is $500 or $1,000.

Grumpy, was over almost 10 squares once too. That sure was a heavy load with 40 squares in the trailer. Did a small addition once for a GC who was a pallet over. The worst part was they were special order GAF Camelot shingles. Had enough shingles left over to redo the entire front of the house.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

$70 a square for a tear off too much LOL!!! That's about what the fly by night Mex get around here. One guy who usually drives the big fancy dually wearing the cowboy hat towing the dump trailer has painting insurance while the "crew" is a bunch of illegals. The few GC's I sub from on tear offs pay me about twice that. One justs puts in his bid $150 a square tear off put on and gives it to me. His guys used to roof so they know how hard it is and what it's worth. That GC is 73, he's very good at what he does.

Back in 07 I turned down all the sub roofs I could do at $110 a square. These were one layer under 7/12 easy roofs too. Instead I handed the jobs/GC over to my brother who was happy for the work. At that point got all the direct jobs I could do, been that way ever since. Of course will still sub from a small handful of builders and GC's that have tried the cheap roofers and want it done right so they pay more and don't get call backs or complaints.


----------



## Taxgirl2010 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dougger, That may be the reason you are online on a Saturday afternoon. There are plenty plenty plenty of experienced roofer subs to do it much cheaper and the GC supervision can determine if it is done with quality. I have worked all over this country and only in Florida would I pay that price because of all the codes. It just is what it is.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Taxgirl2010 said:


> Dougger, That may be the reason you are online on a Saturday afternoon. There are plenty plenty plenty of experienced roofer subs to do it much cheaper and the GC supervision can determine if it is done with quality. I have worked all over this country and only in Florida would I pay that price because of all the codes. It just is what it is.


Maybe if he didn't know 
how to charge for his work,
he couldn't be home on Saturday.
Working 7 days a week,
sun up to sun down, isn't necessarily
a sign of success.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Or, He might by online on a Saturday afternoon because he is in business to make money and not in business to work to pay this weeks bills.

You know, like most of us are.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Maybe if he didn't know
> how to charge for his work,
> he couldn't be home on Saturday.
> *Working 7 days a week,
> ...


Damn. And I thought I was living the high life...............


----------



## Taxgirl2010 (Jul 7, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Taxgirl2010 (Jul 7, 2010)

Fair enough, how many pay $70 or more R&R for a simple walker, then?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Taxgirl2010 said:


> Fair enough, how many pay $70 or more R&R for a simple walker, then?


That's the minimum I pay. And I paid much more until the storm chasers came to town and queered the local pricing structure.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

That's low around here,
if you want someone with
insurance, tools, and who
actually knows how to do the work.


----------



## Taxgirl2010 (Jul 7, 2010)

Storm chasers in Ky? Not many chasers would target there. I know the price in Ky is more like $45 a square. I swear I have seen them pay $35 there, I would not but, some do. Call some competitors as though you are looking to work, see that I am correct, I already made those calls from Mount Washington, to Louisville, to Lexington, to Owensboro--accross the board $45 avg. there for a walker one layer.


----------



## Taxgirl2010 (Jul 7, 2010)

For Indiana, $50 to $60 is avg what they were paying for last year's storm. Again, that is walker, one layer. Add $10 for additional layer, Add $10 to replace wood or plug a vent hole, Add $1.50LF to cut-in ridgevent. If you are considering that every house would need those additional items, then your average may equate.


----------

